

Why Microsoft’s reorganization is a bad idea - sounds
http://stratechery.com/2013/why-microsofts-reorganization-is-a-bad-idea

======
sounds
I liked the cited success story: DuPont. I was very tempted to put that in the
submission title.

A startup at some point will want to diversify, split into several
divisions/offices. The article makes some good points.

------
joshuaellinger
Yet another reason that Balmer needs to go.

I guess they really are determined to follow in IBM's footsteps. I hope there
is a Lou Gerstner-equivalent waiting in the wings. I depend a lot on their
platform.

~~~
yuhong
[http://hal2020.com/2013/07/12/doing-the-successor-
speculatio...](http://hal2020.com/2013/07/12/doing-the-successor-speculation-
shuffle/)

